# Java und MySQL mal wieder



## brahma (7. Nov 2005)

Also ich verzwifel gerade, ich hab schon alles getestet was ich finden konnte, und auch die FAQ und google brachten mich da nicht weiter:

Es geht um folgenden Code:


```
public MyBot(String name, String joinMessage, String server, String cmdchar, String dbhost, String dbuser, String dbpass, String dbport, String db) {
        this.setName(name);
        this.joinMessage = joinMessage;
        this.server = server;
        this.cmdchar = cmdchar;
        this.name = name;
        dbhost = dbhost;
        dbport = dbport;
        db = db;
        dbuser = dbuser;
        dbpass = dbpass;
        Connection cn = null;
        Statement st = null;
        ResultSet rs = null;
        
        try
        {
            Class.forName("org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver");
        }
        catch(ClassNotFoundException cnfe)
        {
            System.out.println("Treiber kann nicht geladen werden: "+cnfe.getMessage());
        } 
        
        try
        {
            cn = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://" + dbhost + "/" + db, dbuser, dbpass);
        }
        catch(SQLException sqle)
        {
            System.out.println("Verbindung ist fehlgeschlagen: " + sqle.getMessage());
        }        
    }
```

kompiliert wird das ganze mit javac -classpath pircbot.jar;. *.java, was auch ohne Probleme funktioniert.

den Classpath habe ich auch schon angepasst mit set CLASSPATH=.;C:\Programme\j2sdk1.4.2_09\jre\lib\ext\mysql-co
nnector-java-3.1.11-bin.jar

Aber jedesmal wenn ich den pircbot (darum geht es) starte, bekomm ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

java -classpath pircbot.jar;. MyBotMain
Treiber kann nicht geladen werden: org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver
Verbindung ist fehlgeschlagen: No suitable driver

Was ist da los?


----------



## Bleiglanz (7. Nov 2005)

nimm den treiber aus lib\ext raus

leg in irgendwo auf die Festplatte

gib ihn beim start mit 

java -cp .;pfad/mysql-connector-java-3.1.11-bin.jar;pircbot.jar MeinKlasse

einfach mit an

(btw ist org.gjt veraletet)


----------



## André Uhres (7. Nov 2005)

Alternativ kann man auch den MySQL ODBC Driver verwenden (kein classpath   )


----------



## SlaterB (13. Nov 2005)

liegt das nicht an einem falschen Classpath?

durch 
java -classpath pircbot.jar;. MyBotMain 
wird nur dieses Jar in den Classpath aufgenommen, alles andere fliegt raus ,

um den normalen CLASSPATH einzubeziehen:
java -classpath %CLASSPATH%;pircbot.jar;. MyBotMain


----------

